
Amazon’s Project Zero will let brands remove fake product listings - chaostheory
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/28/18244603/amazon-project-zero-counterfeit-listing-remove-products
======
berbec
Please make SanDisk one of the initial brands. Fake sd cards are the bane of
my Amazon exisrance.

~~~
evanweaver
I just bought a bunch of these; how can you tell?

~~~
kn0where
brew install f3

~~~
kkarakk
[https://github.com/AltraMayor/f3#installation](https://github.com/AltraMayor/f3#installation)
\- for non mac users

------
dogma1138
How would it help to combat counterfeit items that end up in the sold by
amazon category trough their supply chain?

Also I’m not entirely stoked about a DMCA claim like system for physical
products, I have a feeling that it will be abused by some manufacturers of
expensive crap to combat just as good cheap crap that don’t necessarily fall
under counterfeit.

~~~
taurath
Then those that are selling just as good cheap crap can make their own brands
and do better. I’ve been burned every time I get a fake product, either the
shirt doesn’t fit, SD card doesn’t work, the quality of the fabric is crap,
etc.

------
beenBoutIT
Manufacturers need an easier way to sell and ship directly to the end
customer, without Amazon in-between. That, combined with an unbiased
'directory' site that has legitimate customer reviews will be the end of
Amazon and counterfeiting.

------
jaggederest
Seems a bit late. Counterfeits have been rampant since 2015 at least.

~~~
justinjlynn
Better to be late at addressing problems, than never. Though, it remains to be
seen whether or not the problem is worse than the cure. Co-mingling of
inventory from multiple suppliers is a huge threat to the security of the
supply chain, and I don't see how permitting vendors to remove listings
without going through an existing oversight process will address that.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Better to be late at addressing problems, than never.

This doesn't actually address the FBA commingling counterfeit problem, so it
is both late and misdirected.

------
chx
This doesn't solve the co-mingling problem which would immediately solve a lot
of issues...

~~~
dalfonso
>Additionally, Amazon is offering an optional product serialization service
for companies that would have them put a unique, Amazon serial code on their
products during manufacturing that will then allow Amazon to scan and confirm
that a given products is authentic before it ever leaves a warehouse.

If the manufacturer opts in to this serialization, as a customer, co-mingling
wouldn't be an issue. If a co-mingled counterfeit item gets picked, it
wouldn't leave the warehouse. The Amazon worker would then put the counterfeit
item to the side and find a genuine one.

For the manufacturer/Amazon, it would still be difficult to find who shipped
the fake item.

~~~
masonic
... because it's impossible to just copy the serial code, too?

~~~
NikkiA
Maybe it's a use-once uuid-like code like things like gift cards use?

